# Fischen am Shannon



## christian1234 (20. März 2006)

hallo liebe boardergemeinde

ich habe vor nächstes jahr nach irland zu fliegen. genauergesagt zum shannon. angeblich soll es dort ja super sein zum lachsfischen. jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen ob vieleicht jemand ein gutes quartier dort kennt und welche ausrüstung man dorthin mitnehmen sollte.

danke schon im vorraus

euer 234


----------



## Sailfisch (20. März 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Hallo Christian!

Irland gehört meines Wissens immer noch zu Europa, ich schubbs es mal rüber, dann finden sich bestimmt einige kompetente Kollegen die Dir helfen können.


----------



## torsten nms (20. März 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Hallo Christian,
Lachsfischen geht eigentlich nur gut an den Strecken von Castle Oaks
in Castleconnel ...das ist allerdings vom Feinsten ! Beats die mit maximal 4 Ruten befischt werden ! sehr abwechslungsreiche Strecken ! 
Landschaftlich ein Traum ! #6
wir haben ausschliesslich mit Einhandruten gefischt und Fliegen bis max Grösse 10, meist aber kleiner ! 
Ich glaube in der letzte Fisch und Fliege ( Nr 8) ist die Tour nochmal beschrieben inkl. der Kontakte !
Castle Oaks House bietet vom Luxus Hotelzimmer bis zum Ferienapartement
so ziemlich alles ! auch das "Drumherum" ist klasse vom Golftraining bis zur Schwimhalle tlw. kostenlos für Feriengäste.
http://www.castleoaks.ie/holiday-homes.html
http://www.shannon-fishery-board.ie/guides/game/castleconnell-salmon-fishery.htm

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Pikefisher (29. März 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*



			
				christian1234 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo liebe boardergemeinde
> 
> ich habe vor nächstes jahr nach irland zu fliegen. genauergesagt zum shannon. angeblich soll es dort ja super sein zum lachsfischen. jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen ob vieleicht jemand ein gutes quartier dort kennt und welche ausrüstung man dorthin mitnehmen sollte.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Christian,

wer hat dir erzählt, dass es am Shannon super zum Lachsfischen sein soll?
Würde mich nämlich besonders interessieren.

Befische den Shannon nun schon seit 2000 und uns ist noch kein einziger Lachs untergekommen.

Torsten hat hier schon die richtigen Links zum Lachsfischen eingestellt. Ist meines Wissens auch die beste Lachsregion.

Super am Shannon ist es für Pikes und Browntrouhts. 
Guckste hier: http://pikefisher.doingdirect.com

Wenn du mehr wissen möchtest gerne per PN.

Immer noch:

*

*



LG
Marc


----------



## Breamhunter (29. März 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Wir sind nun auch schon 15 jahre auf dem Shannon am Gange:m. Von Lachsen keine Spur, nicht mal ne Browntrout.:c


----------



## Pikefisher (30. März 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Da guckste was? :m 

Eine von wenigen Brown-Trouts!


----------



## Betreuer1 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Hey Pikefisher,
habe mich mal ein wenig auf deiner Page getummelt, super aufgemacht und die Bericht sind einfach klasse.
Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Bericht und die tollen Fotos.

Greeting from Sauerland

Betreuer

oder wie es hier so häufig heißt : I wish you what.


----------



## Pikefisher (30. März 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

@Betreuer1

         vielen Dank für die Blumen. |rotwerden 


Natürlich fängt man auch noch sowas und das da:


----------



## Louis (30. März 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Natürlich gibt es Lachse im Shannon. Ich denke, dass hier über unterschiedliche Flußabschnitte gesprochen wird, un es deswegen zu so unterschiedlichen Aussagen kommt. Es gab oder gibt im Mündungsbereich des Shannon ein für Wanderfische nicht zu überwindendes Wehr. Müsste bei Limerick liegen. Deswegen liegen die Lachsstrecken auch nur unterhalb dieser Barriere. 

Die Schiffahrtgrenze für die Kabinenkreuzer auf dem Shannon endet aber oberhalb dieses Wehres, ein Stück flussauf, am Ende des letzten großen Sees, dem Lough Derg.

Deswegen sagen zurecht die, die unten fischen - ja, es gibt dort Lachse. 
Und die, die oben fischen: Nö, wir haben dort noch nie einen gefangen. 

So einfach ist dass.

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Pikefisher (30. März 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

@ Louis

        da hast du natürlich recht, dass die Lachse unterhalb des großen Wehres zu finden sind. Und es ist bei Limerick.

Im Lough Allen oberhalb von Carrick On Shannon gibt es eine Lachsfarm. Von dort entkommen ab und zu ein paar Lachse die dann irgendwo rumziehen. Da könnte es schon sein, dass mal einer gefangen wird. Würde aber zugerne wissen wer da schon mal Glück gehabt hat.

LG
Pikefisher


----------



## Louis (3. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*



			
				Pikefisher schrieb:
			
		

> @ Louis
> 
> da hast du natürlich recht, dass die Lachse unterhalb des großen Wehres zu finden sind. Und es ist bei Limerick.
> 
> ...



Nicht vergessen, dass über den Erne und den Shannon-Erne-Waterway auch noch der ein oder andere Lachs flußauf bis zur Shannon-Erne Wasserscheide und die Nebengewässer ziehen kann. Es gibt flußauf hinter Leitrim direkt an einer Dreierschläuße einen Tackleshop in dem Fangphotos von wahren Lachsmonstern hängen...allesamt aus dem Lough Weisichnichmehr#c 

Auf jeden Fall fließt der zur einen Seite in den Shannon ab und zur anderen Seite Richtung Erne. 

Der See ist auch sehr füs Hechtangeln zu empfehlen. Boot teibend - Köfi - Posenmontage - ab geht die Luzie...#6


----------



## Regentaucher (3. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Pikefisher: klasse Homepage mit guten geschriebenen Storys...sieht man selten:m 

da kriegt man ja gleich wieder Lust auf Ire - bei uns dauerts noch 3 Wochen - aber dann|wavey:

/edit: hast du Tipps für den L. Derg?


----------



## Pikefisher (4. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Pikefisher: klasse Homepage mit guten geschriebenen Storys...sieht man selten:m


 
Vielen Dank.



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> da kriegt man ja gleich wieder Lust auf Ire - bei uns dauerts noch 3 Wochen - aber dann|wavey:


 
bei mir sind es leider noch immer 146 Tage :c 



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> /edit: hast du Tipps für den L. Derg?


 
entweder vom großen Boot aus schleppen, oder im Dinghi die Ufer abschleppen. Noch im See kurz vor Portumna auf der linken Seite hatten wir mal einen 1Meter Hecht gefischt.

Gruss
Marc

*

*


----------



## Louis (4. April 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*



			
				Pikefisher schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Kanten vor Mountshannon sind auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## saschuh (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Hallo,

ich fische auch schon seit einiger Zeit am Shannon .
War bis jetzt zwischen Carrick und Banagher und River Suck unterwegs .
Von Lachsen habe ich bis jetzt nur gehört  , aber nie einen gesehen .
Ab und zu soll mal einer beißen . Wie oben schon geschrieben , im Allen wegen der Lachsfarm oder Lough Ree und Lough Derg . Aber gezielt auf Lachs fischen , soll sich nicht lohnen . 
Das Hechtfischen aber  ist klasse !!!
Wir , meine Freundin und ich , waren zwei Wochen über Ostern dort .
Von der Menge her war es diesmal nicht so toll , aber die Größe und Gewichte waren gut . Da es sehr stürmisch war , konnten wir nicht so oft mit dem Dinghi raus und mit dem großen Boot konnten wir auch nicht so gut schleppen , weil die Wellen oft zu hoch waren . 
Aber ansonsten war der Urlaub wieder Spitze . 

Gruß aus Krefeld ,

Sascha .


----------



## Pikefisher (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Hallo Sascha,

NEID!!!!! Hast du mir denn noch einige "Prachtexemplare" übriggelassen?

Leider dauert es immer noch endlos lange 89 Tage bis ich heuer meine ersten Irlandhechte plagen kann, aber vielleicht brauchen die ja noch die 89 Tage um zu wahren Monstern heranwachsen zu können.

Wir lesen hoffentlich bald wieder im Shannon-Forum voneinander (Garfield).

LG
Marc


----------



## saschuh (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Hi Pikefisher ,

kleiner Tip !
Südlich der Brücke von Banagher schwimmt einer von 109 cm .
Habe ihn selbst gefangen und natürlich wieder zurückgesetzt .
Aber auch nördlich der Marina in Banagher habe ich schöne Hechte gefangen , so wie auf der ganzen Strecke von Carrick bis Banagher .

Ich hoffe Stevie läßt uns nicht mehr so lange zappeln !!!

Gruß ,

Sascha .


----------



## NorbertF (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Hi,

also auch ich bin öfters mal auf dem Shannon unterwegs und habe dann natürlich meine Spinnruten dabei. Schon erstaunlich bei welchen Geschwindigkeiten da noch Hechte auf die vom Hausboot geschleppten Wobbler beissen.
Auch ich habe bisher die meisten Hechte rund um die Banagher Gegend und dann auch bei Clonmacmoins gefangen. Bei Clonmacnois ist es sehr steinig, da lohnt es sich einige Stunden mit dem Dingi zu fischen (wenn es mal nicht stürmt) da kann man echt sehr sehr viele Hechte fangen.
In den grossen Seen (Lough Derg, Lough Ree) war ich bisher erfolglos.


----------



## Pikefisher (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Ja ja die Brücken,

unser Smutje Gü fängt prinzipiell immer wenn wir durch eine Brücke schleppen (vom großen Boot aus) seine Hechte. Aber nur er. Bei mir und den anderen hat das noch nie funktioniert. Wir bzw. auch er wissen nicht wie das geht. Egal, Hauptsache ein Hecht hat angebissen. Meistens große Weibchen.

Eigentlich fängt man überall im Shannon seine Pikes. Aber es gibt so einige Stellen, da holen wir pro Mann und Nase ca. 10 Hechte in 2 - 3 Stunden und das echt Mächtige, wie die Fotos in meinem Reisebericht von 2003 beweisen. Es kam dann schon mal vor, dass gleich 2 Hechte zugleich angebissen hatten. Natürlich nicht auf den gleichen Köder, aber beide Kollegen hatten zugleich einen schönen Hecht an der Angel.

@Saschu: lange wird's nicht mehr dauern, hab da so meine Infos von Stevie.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Thomas029 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Ich wünsch allen Anglern ein schönen guten morgen.

Mein Kollege und ich fliegen am 14.04. Wieder nach Irland zum angeln am Shannon. 
Und da vom 18 bis 20.04. Hecht Festival ist probieren wir unser Glück mal.

http://www.activeirishangling.com/?p=7251


Melde mich wieder wenn wir zurück sind.


----------



## The Storm (12. April 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Hi,

bin zur Zeit auch am planen, waren 1992 auf dem Shannon und müssen wieder hin. Wo bucht Ihr immer? Für mich scheint zur zeit www.cruise-ireland.com die besten Preise zu haben, Boote sind überall gleich. Brauch kein Gesamtpaket, Flug & Co. läuft extra.

Wie fliegt ihr euere Angelausrüstung ein? Als Sperrgepäck?

Lg


----------



## Breamhunter (13. April 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Wir waren jetzt 8 mal mit Kingfisher unterwegs. Hat immer ganz gut geklappt. Die Boote gabs bei Emerald-Star. Um den Flug haben wir uns selber gekümmert. 

Sperrgepäck wirst Du wohl nicht drumherum kommen. Es sei denn Du hast Reiseruten, die in den Koffer passen. 
Eine große Rutentasche gefüllt mit 3 120er HT-Rohren als Sperrgepäck lag immer was bei 20 Euros. 
Ich meine das Ding darf 20 Kg wiegen. 
Bei den ersten Touren haben wir immer für jeden Teilnehmer ein HT-Rohr gelöhnt #q

Wenn noch Fragen sind, nur zu #h


----------



## Thomas029 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

hallo

ich kann dir empfehlen über King Fischer zu buchen da hast du alles zusammen.
Da kannst du auch Rutentransportrohr mit buchen das kostet dich für hin und Rückreise 60 € und darf bis 15 kg wiegen.
ich kann dir Carrickcraft empfehlen.
Waren im April auch in Irland. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## LahnHunter (9. November 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Kingfisher sieht gut aus, auch mit Booten (Binnenschein hab ich). Am Shannon bin ich auch sehr interessiert, gibts noch neue oder aktuelle Infos ?

Welcher Zielflughafen ist den sinnvoll anzusteuern, wenn wir aus Frankfurt-Hahn, Köln oder Düsseldorf abfliegen ?

Ist ein Leihauto unbedingt nötig um einzukaufen bei einer Angeltour mit Kumpel, oder einfach abholen lassen, was meint ihr ?

Gruß von der Lahn #h


----------



## Pikefisher (9. November 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Hi LahnHunter,

bin aus Österreich und ich buche schon seit 2000 jedes Jahr über Stevie, ein Reisebüro speziell für Irland Reisen und ist aus Deutschland (wenn du die Adresse willst, kannst sie gerne per PN bekommen). Er kann dir jede Marina buchen. Ich buche selbst schon seit 4 Jahren generell bei Waveline Cruisers. Ist eine deutschsprachige Marina etwas oberhalb von ATHLONE am Killinure Point gelegen. Sehr gepflegte Boote, alles was man braucht (Geschirr, Töpfe, Besteck, Handtücher, etc.) ist alles an Bord, und sollte doch mal was fehlen, einfach bei den Eigentümern, Sven und Anita ordern.  Bin seit 2000 schon mit allen Marinas am Shannon und am Erne geschippert. Aber Waveline war mit Abstand am BESTEN (die letzen 4x dort gebucht). Arrival ist von euch aus DUBLIN. Bei Waveline gibts auch manchmal den Transfer gratis, oder auch ein großes Dinghi (Beiboot mit Motor). Flug muss natürlich selbst gebucht werden. Falls Interesse besteht bekommst gerne die Adressen. LG Marc

Falls sonst noch Tipps wegen Fischen benötigst, auch gerne. Ansonsten schau mal auf meine private kostenlose HP über Irland auf: pikefisher.doingdirect.com


----------



## Pikefisher (9. November 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

P.S.: Lahnhunter

Am Shannon brauchst du keinen Bootschein, obwohl du den doch hast. Am Erne übrigens auch nicht.

Um am Shannon einkaufen zu können brauchst du kein Auto. Zwei bis drei Wochen vor Anreise einfach beim Bootsvermieter über bereitgestellte Lebensmittelformulare das bestellen, was ihr wünscht (KEIN MEHRPREIS gegenüber dem Lebensmittelhandel) und alles findet sich bei eurer Ankunft an Bord. Und am Shannon kann man überall jeden Tag gut einkaufen.

Unsere Steckruten transportieren wir immer als Sperrgepäck in einem selbst dafür gebastelten Abflussrohr. Das hat noch nie was gekostet, sofern es vorab über Net bei der Flugbuchung angegeben wurde.


----------



## Breamhunter (10. November 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*



LahnHunter schrieb:


> Kingfisher sieht gut aus, auch mit Booten (Binnenschein hab ich). Am Shannon bin ich auch sehr interessiert, gibts noch neue oder aktuelle Infos ?
> 
> Welcher Zielflughafen ist den sinnvoll anzusteuern, wenn wir aus Frankfurt-Hahn, Köln oder Düsseldorf abfliegen ?
> 
> ...



Wie Pikefisher schon sagt, Bootsführerschein braucht man nicht. 
Zielflughafen je nachdem wo man hin möchte. Aber so groß ist Irland ja nun auch nicht und der Shannon liegt ja auch ziemlich mittig.  Wir sind schon in Shannon, Knock und Dublin gelandet. 2-3 Stunden mit dem Shuttle-Service zum Hafen sollte man schon einplanen. Der kostet hin und zurück irgendwas bei 50 Euros. Leihwagen lohnt nicht, weil er sowieso die ganze Woche rumstehen würde. 
An den (Start-)Häfen sind meist "größere" Dörfer wo man alles an Nahrungsmitteln bekommt. Wir machen da zu Anfang den Einkaufswagen immer voll,  und lassen uns dann vom Ladenbesitzer zum Hafen zurückfahren. Wichtig ist dort für die Woche gleich genug Guinness einzuladen weil unterwegs ist da schwer bis garnicht ranzukommen . Allerdings gibts in jedem noch so kleinen Kaff mindestens 2 Pubs mit original irischer Livemusik  Während der (Boots-)Fahrt kann man in den kleinen Hafendörfern zwischendurch die Nahrungsmittel immer mal wieder aufstocken. 
Nu ist aber erstmal gut hier. Falls noch Unklarheiten bestehen bitte reinhauen #h


----------



## LahnHunter (10. November 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

_*Super ihr 2, herzlichen Dank für die Detail-Infos *_|wavey:

*Abflussrohr als Transportbehälter = saugeile Idee !*

*Was nehm ich denn alles für Köder mit ?*
Wobbler in verschiedenen Größen und Tauchtiefen, Gummifische, Blinker, sehr große Fliegen für Hechte ;+

Gibt es außer Hecht noch andere gute Bestände ?
Welcher Monat im Frühjahr (oder Frühsommer) wäre geeignet ?

Danke und Gruß von der Lahn #h


----------



## Pikefisher (10. November 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*



LahnHunter schrieb:


> _*Super ihr 2, herzlichen Dank für die Detail-Infos *_|wavey:
> 
> *Abflussrohr als Transportbehälter = saugeile Idee !*


 
War haben fast ausschließlich Steckruten, unten und oben etwa 5 cm mit Schaumstoff polstern. Der Deckel wird mit einer Schraube und Flügelmutter gehalten.



LahnHunter schrieb:


> *Was nehm ich denn alles für Köder mit ?*
> Wobbler in verschiedenen Größen und Tauchtiefen, Gummifischblinker, sehr große Fliegen für Hechte ;+


 
Wobbler für Hechte so ca. 15 - 25 cm lang, nicht für große Tiefen, da der Shannon schon sehr seicht ist. Blinker in allen Farben und Größen, der blaue Mepps war mir da schon ziemlich hilfreich (Größen von 2 - 5, mit 2er schon einen 80 cm gefangen). Wir verwenden hauptsächlich 15 - 20 cm selbst gebastelte Streamer in allen möglichen Farben.




LahnHunter schrieb:


> Gibt es außer Hecht noch andere gute Bestände ?
> Welcher Monat im Frühjahr (oder Frühsommer) wäre geeignet ?


 
Barsch ist auch nicht schlecht, kann an jedem Anlegeplatz gefangen werden, vor allem bei Clonmacnoise, letzter Steg vor dem Ufer, da waren wir 2011 sehr fängig.

Mitte Mai ist am besten auf Hecht, da stehen die großen Mädels noch im seichten bei ihrer noch nicht geschlüpften Brut. Also auf jeden Fall ein großes "Dinghi" (Beiboot) mit Außenborder ordern. Kostet so für ne Woche an die € 100,00. Der Transfer hat bei uns meistens so an die € 70,00 pro Person hin und retour gekostet. Und - sage und schreibe, die waren immer püntklich, was in Irland nicht immer so ist.


Danke und Gruß von der Lahn #h[/QUOTE]


LG Marc


----------



## Breamhunter (10. November 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*



Pikefisher schrieb:


> Also auf jeden Fall ein großes "Dinghi" (Beiboot) mit Außenborder ordern. Kostet so für ne Woche an die € 100,00.



Gibts bei Kingfisher (Emerald Star)  im Frühjahr und Herbst für umsonst dabei


----------



## Pikefisher (10. November 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Breamhunter,

gab es bei Waveline auch schon umsonst :m Übrigens ist dein Bild die Caprice oder die Elegance. Hatte beide schon.


----------



## Pikefisher (10. November 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Breamhunter:

ist die Elegance, hätte ich sofort an der Anzahl der Fenster erkennen müssen. #t


----------



## LahnHunter (11. November 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Danke für die Infos Jungs, ich taste mich jetzt da mal näher ran #h


----------



## LahnHunter (25. November 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Das habe ich gerade erstaunt gefunden ....

*Entnahmeregelungen:*
Pro Person  und Tag darf nur 1  Hecht bis 50 cm entnommen werden. Eine weitere Entnahme ist erst dann wieder erlaubt,  wenn das Tageslimit verzehrt wurde. Man darf also immer nur 1 Hecht bis  50 cm pro Person im Besitz haben. Hechte  von über 50 cm müssen ausnahmslos zurückgesetzt  werden. 

Stimmt das noch, ist das aktuell ?

Gruß von der Lahn #h


----------



## Pikefisher (25. November 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

LahnHunter,

ist glaub so richtig, wobei das für mich keinen Sinn hat, wieso dürfen nur die "Jungen" Hechte bis 50 cm geschlachtet werden, da ja die sind, die die zukünftige Generartion weiter am Leben erhalten. Ich meine: auch die jungen Mädels werden Laichen, nicht nur die Alten. Bei uns ist es trotzdem seit 2000 (erstmals am Shannon) so, dass wir zwischen 75 cm bis 90 cm max. 1 Pike pro Tag fürs tägliche Mahl genommen wird. Ansonst gilt das Motto: Catch and Release. Und pro Tag max ein Hecht dem Koch zum Opfer fällt.

P.S.: nicht pro Tag verzehrt wurde ( glaub ich weiß was du meinst), sondern pro Person nicht mehr als ein 50 cm Hecht an Bord gefunden wird. Wenn filetiert, wie will man das dann kontrollieren? Man hat uns 12 Jahre nicht kontrolliert, und wenn filetiert, dann hat man die Filets auch noch mal gestückelt. Also denke ich - kein Problem.


----------



## LahnHunter (25. November 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

Hmmm trotzdem alles sehr seltsam |rolleyes. Wir hatten nie den Plan, 10 Hechte zu fangen und mit nach Hause zu nehmen, aber wenn wir schon eine Woche dort sind und werden dann so geregelt .... dann schauen wir uns evtl. nach etwas anderem um. Werde mich noch ein bisschen umhören ... und Danke für die Info Pikefisher #h


----------



## Pikefisher (26. November 2012)

*AW: Fischen am Shannon*

@LahnHunter:

Fische aus Irland mit nach Hause nehmen, das geht gar nicht, ausserdem ist das eh verboten. Und vergesst nicht die zum Fischen notwendigen Papiere zu besorgen (Permits and Licenses). Bekommt man in jedem Angelgeschäft bzw. auch bei der Marina (nur mal nachfragen).


----------

